
Kobold2D, easiest way to build 2D iOS games w/ physics - cavalcade
http://www.kobold2d.com/display/KKSITE/Kobold2D+Features?atl_token=25ef9ea3b008f928e87ac7b87357d591dc1331c6
======
5hoom
Ooh, now this looks promising.

Having done Cocos2d development for a while now I like the sound of this and
will definitely give it a try.

I'd be super impressed if there was built in support for shaders too (there is
support in Cocos2d 2.0 but it's still in Alpha & not quite ready for prime-
time). Oh and I really like the idea of a Project Upgrade Tool, it can be
messy updating cocos2d projects.

Sounds good, well done!

